# Chicken killer. What is it?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so I have a very small coop. I've had issues in past years putting young chickens in it and going out the next morning to see all of them dead. However I've had four grown hens in there for a year with no issues whatsoever. One is even broody and setting on eggs. Last night I moved a batch of 3 month old, large, americana's in there. This morning one is in the floor headless. The others are hiding behind a sheet of plywood but unharmed. What just takes the heads and leaves the carcass? Nothing can get in except through tunnels in the concrete foundation that I'm sure rats made.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking weasel. If there's a tunnel big enough for a rat, it's beg enough for a weasel, and they will go for the neck, maybe gnaw the head.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Opossums will take the head and leave the rest, so will small Civet Cats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Opossums and raccoons will do it. Years ago we built a coop and had our little bantams all set up. When we came out the next morning nearly all had the heads eaten off. It was horrible. The next night I caught a possum going after them. We started setting traps and caught 15 raccoons and 10 opossums. 
If they can get their arms in they will kill any chicken. They sell some wire a ts that will keep them out though. It has really small holes and they can't get through. 

Sorry this has happened. Its so sad


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I second the other opinions. I know I've heard of Owls too.


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

I've had this same thing happen. Moved in new chickens and found a few dead with missing heads the next morning. I think you should look past the predators and think about the other chickens. I had to take a couple of my chickens out because they were the cause of the other dead ones. After I removed them I never lost another one.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I know how you fee. I just lost 12 silkies that started laying this summer.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

The prime offenders for eating (or taking) only the heads are weasels, but owls are also known for doing that. Of the two, I'd rather have owls because they are easier to keep out. 
A weasel can go through 1" chicken wire or a 1" hole or crevice. They aren't much bigger than a bratwurst sausage but they will kill things many, many times their size, eat the brains, and then go back for another.
1/2" hardware cloth or 1/2" x 1" welded wire will stop them.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok so my son told be the head was gone but when I went to remove the dead chicken the head was intact but its rear end was fatherless and it looked trampled. Really didn't see any blood though. I'm thinking me other three big hens may have done it. They are nearly the same size though so I don't get it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Put a camera in there, see if you can catch the villain. 
We caught a young raccoon killing our hens one time. Another time was
a rat. But he usually just broke and ate the eggs. A possum got a one way
ticket out, too!


----------



## LAIR-goat-farms (Aug 6, 2015)

It's a opossum if you leave the dead animal it will come back they can can stick there mouth through or under the pen to get the chickens


----------

